# Broken ear?



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Hello all, I think one of my pups ears is broken. Someone accidentally petted him on his ears and when I was giving him a bath my cousin scrubbed his head including his ears, I'm kinda freaking out because ears are a signature feature in this breed..

One of the ears, (the healthy one IMO) isn't standing up, but all of it curves downwards, opposed to the broken one (only assuming) has like a breaking point in the bottom ear where all of it goes down drastically.. Maybe I am giving it more than it deserves maybe it isn't broken, maybe the form of his ears haven't set in given he is 54 days old (7 more days until he is 2 months old) any ideas? I'll try to get a picture in soon


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Scubbing or petting a pup's ears, won't break them. At least not without a reaction from your pup. 

A natural fold in the ear can prevent the ear from standing, if the fold is significant. Or the ear can appear lazy and stand sometimes and fold at the crease others. 

At this point your pup is still too young to make a call if it's ears will stand or not. I don't think I'd be concerned. Since your pup is only 2 months old, ask your vet next time you go for vaccinations to take a look at the ear.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

We got our pup at 7 weeks and neither ear was up at that time. I think he was between 2 to 3 months before the ears were up.

Are the ears really that easy to break? (That may be a question for someone other than the original poster.) We have never been at all careful with Ranger's ears and they are straight up. In fact we used to intentionally push them down before they were standing up all the time. We liked them floppy and were hoping they would stay that way. We did just about everything you shouldn't do to his ears - short of duck taping them down, LOL. Now that they are up we think they are adorable. Given our experience I am not sure it is that easy to "break" the ears. I suspect they will do what they are going to do.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

To explain our actions described in the previous post, I should add that we did not get Ranger because we wanted a GSD. We were raising Ranger as a service dog and knew very little about the breed standard for GSDs, nor did we care. I have learned a lot more in the past few months.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

When my pup was that age, he would have ear down for 2 days, years up for 1 days and back and forth like that for a few weeks. Always had floppy ears in the morning and stronger towards evening. Have you seen how they sleep? Their ears are folded in more ways than i could imagine possible.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

My puppies ears were floppy at that age. Give him time, I'm sure they will go up when he gets older. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

mine's ears went up at about 10 weeks and people used to pet them all the time and they never fell, they aren't that easy to break, it just wouldn't make sense if light scrubbing broke them - they roll on their backs etc, the ears wlil be fine


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

mego said:


> mine's ears went up at about 10 weeks and people used to pet them all the time and they never fell, they aren't that easy to break, it just wouldn't make sense if light scrubbing broke them - they roll on their backs etc, the ears wlil be fine


Lol I was so protective, anyone pets his head I yell at them!


----------

